
Microsoft Flow - mooreds
https://flow.microsoft.com/en-us/
======
mooreds
Seems like a stout competitor to Zapier, from my brief overview.

~~~
johnsonjo
Also there's IFTT [https://ifttt.com](https://ifttt.com), I've never used it
but it seems like it's in the same space.

~~~
joemaffei
Flow looks and works almost exactly like IFTTT.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Actually it looks and works more like Pipes did. Many visual data flow
languages all sort of look and feel the same, however.

